# The Sickest Thing I've Ever Seen



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

20 years in law enforcement and I thought I'd seen it all.

Went to an animal complaint today regarding a sick dog found in the complaintant's open garage. Upon arrival I find that the dog had miraculously walked across the street to lie in the shade. Upon my approach the dog somehow got up and walked into the back yard of an abandoned home. When I could get close enough I was horrified.

It was a little gray and white pit bitch and she had absolutely no muscle on her that I could see. Upon closer inspection I could see that there were hundreds upon hundreds of ticks on her. There were even clusters of seed ticks in bundles of over about 30 in each cluster all over her body. Despite her near death condition, she wagged her tail at me when I spoke to her.

I gave this poor girl a pot of water. I was able to secure a can of dog food and fed her. She ate and drank and gave me a look that melted my heart. I seriously considered putting her down right then and there but animal control was only 10 minutes away so I waited for them to arrive to do their job.

AC took pictures of this poor girl and then put her in the truck. She had a collar on but no tag. None of the residents in the neighborhood would admit to knowing the dog or who owned it. This dog had been neglected for weeks and weeks no doubt. I'm surprised I had never seen the dog before. She may have been tied out in someone's back yard then left to die. Whatever it was that let her get in this condition is unforgiveable. Every dog I've seen in this condition was long dead. I could see every bone in her body.

She was such a sweet dog. I ran it through my head how I could take her and fix her but I just couldn't make it happen. Damn.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for helping her. It's so sad that she wasn't helped sooner, just by a phone call - but at least she could get some help or ease her suffering, get a little kindness from a person before she died. Feels good to hear about police or anyone else being willing to help if they can.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Is she going to be put to sleep? 

Or there might be a chance she'll make it... 

That sucks.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn. Had to put it down then. That blows. I found some pits out in the woods one time. Some were starved, some were healthy, some were dead. From my own investigating I believe some of the dogs were maybe underperforming or weren't as important and the people were just walking by them everyday and feeding the others ones. I'm not gonna put on a public forum what I wouldve done that day if the SOBs wouldve come out there while we were there.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Is she going to be put to sleep?
> 
> Or there might be a chance she'll make it...
> 
> That sucks.


If she's not dead now she soon will be. AC said they'll euthanise her.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh God. 

I saw a dog like that on an animal control TV show ... but as covered in fleas as you described this one's ticks. 

Basically starving to death and also sucked dry of blood.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm sure it will be done ASAP. I shoulda done it, that's how bad it was.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Unforunately this is an all to common complaint that i come upon. The worst so far i have seen is a pit that the crack hoe owner had. She tied his mouth shut and put him in the house and let him starve. When he was found he weighed 34lbs. He had been a 70+ lb dog prior to this. She did it to keep him from barking. The rope grew into his muzzle and had to be cut out to remove it. The dog was still super friendly and wagged his tail at everyone.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard said: "20 years in law enforcement and I thought I'd seen it all."

I wouldn't care to imagine what you've seen in that time. It's ironic though, after all that, what does grab the heart strings. Glad you acted. At least the suffering will end. 

DFrost


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard you did a good thing, giving her kindness in her last moments on this earth....and showing her trust in humans, by her still accepting you- was a good thing. ......I believe in Karma-and wish it full force to the people who do this intentionally to their animals and to those who see it occurring and do nothing to intervene- .


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> 20 years in law enforcement and I thought I'd seen it all.
> 
> Went to an animal complaint today regarding a sick dog found in the complaintant's open garage. Upon arrival I find that the dog had miraculously walked across the street to lie in the shade. Upon my approach the dog somehow got up and walked into the back yard of an abandoned home. When I could get close enough I was horrified.
> 
> ...


Howard I know what you mean. 2 years ago I was working on a location (oilfield) and I spent over 2 weeks there. It was really cold especially for here in Louisiana. This bag of bones showed up looking for scraps a little game bred APBT. It was aweful the shape she was in. I could tell somebody had bred the hell out of her. Each day I would spend time with her and bring food. She obviously had great nerve because she had no problem with all the noise and equipment moving around etc. I kept telling myself NOT to take her in. The day came I finished up and got my tickets signed and was getting ready to leave. She came bolting out of the trees almost as if she knew I wasn't coming back. She ran to my truck and when I opened the door she tried her best to climb in. She was in such terrible shape that I had to pick her up and put her in the truck. I called my wife and told her I was bringing her. She got a kennel ready and took her in when I got home. She immediately went to work on her after about 2 months of rehab with my wife she was a really nice dog.The wife did some basic training with her. She was really an impressive dog. I wound up placing her with a family that wanted a gentle family dog who would scare away people trying to get in the door. She filled that role perfectly. They still check in with me all the time and brag on what great dog she is. The man told me he was going to arrange to bring her over for some more training. I wound up getting attached to her in the time I had her. Its a happy ending for 1 dog but there are millions that don't end quite the same way.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Brian. Good on you. 

I considered calling my wife as well because she and I regularly take in dogs and rehab them. This girls was on deaths door and I didn't think my wife was up for it. Had I more spare time it could have been doable but I'm never home and she has plenty to do already. Believe me, I knew she was going to be put down just because of her breed, never mind her condition. It was seriously a hard decision to make.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jesus I feel terrible. Just spoke to my wife who begged me to stop the euthanasia. Waiting to hear from AC now. Can't believe she is up for it. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Brian and Howard,
Thank you for being humane and human. We really do appreciate it. We had a dog here at school for the past few days that had to be trapped. She was hiding under the portables and running away any time anyone got close. My best guess is that she is feral and will probably be PTS.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

We had a case, similar to this at our agency. My predecessor to my office worked that case. Good news is, "Tank" is doing good, gained a lot of weight, I believe they are still looking to find him the right home. This link should get more information, if not look for "Save Tank" on facebook, there's before and after pictures. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-...AQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGL9787t-Kh88Oz7QL3GCzYw4c4_Q


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

She's gone. Poor girl.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP to her Howard its hard for us who spend lots of time with dogs to see them done that way. Sad sad sad.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn.

At least she had a moment of care and kindness from you. Poor thing.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Howard, I'm coming up on 11 years in Animal Control...and I know I haven't seen it all yet, but wish I could say otherwise. I work the graveyard shift and see some incredible things in the middle of the night. Without people like you caring to get involved, animals like this poor girl end up dying a horrible death and in most cases...dying alone. Don't take it hard...you actually did the RIGHT thing here!

When I was in training years ago, we had to view 100's of animals being euthanized over several days. It was part of our training that had to be done. And my training Lieutenant at the time told me something I'll never forget: _"In this job, there are far more things that are worse than death." _I can tell you first hand in my experiences now how I've come to understand that statement more & more each time I come upon a scene similar to yours...or worse. It really is true in some situations. It's sad to think that way, but it's true.

I'm also trained in euthanasia because I work alone at night and sometimes I have to make that decision...but it's primarily with wildlife and rarely domestics. I always try and make each situation as non-threatening and as easy as I can for the animals if I have to put them down. It is always sad, but I don't do it unless it is absolutely necessary. I talk to them, pet them (when safe) and just make it as easy as possible for them. Even after the animal is gone, I treat their body with total respect...that's just the way I choose to work. I can't ever imagine going through what I have seen some animals go through over the many years in my line of work. 

I would hope to think that the poor girl you helped (and believe me, you DID help her) was surrounded by kind and consoling staff in the end. Because even in the final moments, it can make a difference to _any_ animal.

Thanks for taking the time to care...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Howard & Brian, sincere thanks for taking the time to care and Howard, thanks for doing something nice for this dog. It is very hard to hear stories like this, yet it is nice that there are people who care enough to help out even in small ways. Depressing story, and obviously I wish it had turned out a bit better, yet I am glad she was able to get a little kindness in her life before being put down.

-Cheers


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Howard, I believe strongly after having rescued many many dogs over the years, and having to euthanize some of them. Even a few moments of kindness matters - that poor dog looked at you, acknowledged that she understood you were helping her, she thanked you with the thump of her tail and in that way she communicated with you that if there is a "bridge" you will be the one she will be waiting for there.

You will remember her. 

molly


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

eric squires said:


> Unforunately this is an all to common complaint that i come upon. The worst so far i have seen is a pit that the crack hoe owner had. She tied his mouth shut and put him in the house and let him starve. When he was found he weighed 34lbs. He had been a 70+ lb dog prior to this. She did it to keep him from barking. The rope grew into his muzzle and had to be cut out to remove it. The dog was still super friendly and wagged his tail at everyone.



Is this common or was there a picture of this floating around... I saw a picture of someone who did this to a dog... disgusting people.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thank you Erin, Molly and David. Strange but....I can see adult human suffering and be jaded to it. When it comes to animals and very young children it really bothers me.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Howard I know what you mean. 2 years ago I was working on a location (oilfield) and I spent over 2 weeks there. It was really cold especially for here in Louisiana. This bag of bones showed up looking for scraps a little game bred APBT. It was aweful the shape she was in. I could tell somebody had bred the hell out of her. Each day I would spend time with her and bring food. She obviously had great nerve because she had no problem with all the noise and equipment moving around etc. I kept telling myself NOT to take her in. The day came I finished up and got my tickets signed and was getting ready to leave. She came bolting out of the trees almost as if she knew I wasn't coming back. She ran to my truck and when I opened the door she tried her best to climb in. She was in such terrible shape that I had to pick her up and put her in the truck. I called my wife and told her I was bringing her. She got a kennel ready and took her in when I got home. She immediately went to work on her after about 2 months of rehab with my wife she was a really nice dog.The wife did some basic training with her. She was really an impressive dog. I wound up placing her with a family that wanted a gentle family dog who would scare away people trying to get in the door. She filled that role perfectly. They still check in with me all the time and brag on what great dog she is. The man told me he was going to arrange to bring her over for some more training. I wound up getting attached to her in the time I had her. Its a happy ending for 1 dog but there are millions that don't end quite the same way.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Run free little girl........

And a big hug to you Howard.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Strange but....I can see adult human suffering and be jaded to it. When it comes to animals and very young children it really bothers me.



Me too.........wonder how we got that way?


And why oh why did I read this thread


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That's bloody awful Howard, we had a case here not so long ago were a woman let a dog (gsd) starve to death in her living room. She must have been looking at that dog every day. I believe she may have had to move house as the locals were going to lynch her when it hit the news. Hope you can put it out of your mind sooner than later, can't be good for you, stuff you are faced with which is out of your control.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I started a one day a week job doing spay/neuter for an animal shelter down at the Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri today. While I was doing the surgeries, one of the techs told me how one of the dogs they adopted from the shelter not long ago was found dead in its yard with a rope around its neck. It was apparently barking too much, so some teenage boys hung it. 

Heard another story of a man around here who got bit by a dog, but didn't report it. But he went to the owner and said, "ma'am, I really like your dog! Can I buy your dog? Name your price!" So the lady sold the dog to him. The man paid the lady and then promptly strangled and killed the dog right in front of the owner. :-&:evil: Like Dexter says, not everyone deserves to live.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

My dad always said all my life ... "to understand a mans heart ... look at how he treats his animals". Didn't mean a lot to me as a kid but it sure does now.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i had to quit reading this thread for a while before finishing page 2 (can't type for crap even when i'm NOT crying), but here's my thoughts:

howard--you gave the girl probably the only kindness she ever knew in her life. hopefully the ppl at AC truly did "ease her on down the road". thank you for giving her that.

i could tell some horror stories as well, but this thread is sad enough, and i think most of us have them. 

@ Maren--but GRACIE is doing fine and i haven't/won't sell her to anyone (esp if she happens to bite them, lol  )!!! oh-unless they just want to come HERE and harvest GSD hair 3X/year


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Howard, I'm grateful that the poor pup at least felt your kind and compassionate touch as one of the last things she knew on earth.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> Me too.........wonder how we got that way?
> 
> 
> And why oh why did I read this thread


I am the same way. I also wonder if I am way out there because I don't mind human aggression in a dog but I can't stand dog aggression. My wife says its from 30 years of owning naturally dog aggressive dogs. Could be I don't know...


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

A few years ago, a hiker and her partner found a puppy who was skinned alive here in Tucson, Az. I just do not understand how someone could be that cruel to a puppy. I don't know if the police ever caught the person who did it to the puppy.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What? Straight to hell they go!!! That's like being mean to a baby... I mean, JFC why?!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Howard for your kindness to her before she left here.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for helping her.


----------

